# Consult before colonoscopy?



## trinalankford (Mar 28, 2012)

Patient was referred for "screening" colonoscopy. He was scheduled for a "consult" with our doc before scheduling the procedure. He has many comorbidities.

Our general practice is to have the "normal" screening colonoscopies see our nurse only for a preop visit prior to colonoscopy. This is to go over the prep, etc. However, if there are any GI complaints at all, they are scheduled with our surgeon instead of the nurse.

This particular patient has no GI complaints but many comorbidities, dictating that the colonoscopy be performed in the OR rather than outpatient surgery suite. This "consult" will not be covered by insurance, correct? You can't bill an E/M code with a V code, so I'm thinking this is a consult that we will eat...correct?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Mar 29, 2012)

You can't bill an E & M code with a V code?

I agree that this 'consult' won't get paid by most insurance companies.


----------



## trinalankford (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Apr 1, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 1, 2012)

You absolutely CAN bill an E&M with a V code, however in this instance this visit is non billable.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Apr 1, 2012)

Not billable or not payable?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 1, 2012)

not payable sorry


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks as always. Just wanted to make sure.


----------

